# Keeping van battery charged in the winter



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Evening all, 
Having got fed up with having to keep getting the jump leads out to start the van, Autosleeper Ford Duetto 1999,during the winter, because the alarm system drains it quite quickly, I have decided to knock the front wall down and pull the van up to our bungalow and fit a socket on the front wall of said bung to trickle charge the battery. The question is, should I fit a three pin socket or a hook up socket? Will the hook up charge not only the leasure battery but also the van battery?
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Bob.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Socket at home*

Hi Bob,

I have an outdoor IP65 rated socket which houses a conventional 3 pin socket inside. I have a lead made up with camper plug at one end and normal 3 pin plug to fit in the IP socket.

Advantage is being able to use conventional socket for powering any electric tools, leaf blowers, pressure washer, pumps etc. etc.

You can also buy IP65 rated boxes to house whatever sockets you need so you could have one of each.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Socket at home*



exmusso said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I have an outdoor IP65 rated socket which houses a conventional 3 pin socket inside. I have a lead made up with camper plug at one end and normal 3 pin plug to fit in the IP socket.
> 
> ...


Big DITTO to what Alan said. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

To save making up a lead you can buy this adpter at most caravan/mh/camping shops - usually less than a fiver - just plug your ehu lead in:

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_483343.html

it works for me  and its sometimes useful if visiting friends or 'wild camping' where friendly locals will offer you a hook-up via a mains socket. Keep it in the van just in case.

Good luck


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

No one has answered whether your hookup will charge both batteries. I don't know for your van but on my Hymer the leisure battery gets a full charge and the vehicle battery gets a trickle charge.

If your battery is a bit tired you should be able to tell if its charging by a simple cranking test. Before you put it on charge try starting with the headlights on. They will probably dim quite a lot on the initial crank.

Charge overnight, preferably 24 hrs, and try again. If the lights seem a lot brighter, you are trickle charging ok when hooked up.

If not, buy a trickle charger and plug it in one of the van's mains sockets. That will be live when hooked up.

I plug chargers in the cigarette lighter when possible but that relies on the socket being connected all the time and not switching off after an hour or so. Otherwise connect to the battery as usual.

Another option if only your leisure battery is charging, and you are handy with a spanner, is Clive's link. Both batteries would then be charged.

http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

re. the battery charging, my AS charges both at the same time but to be certain whether yours does you could contact AS via their website they usually prove to be very helpful

www.auto-sleepers.co.uk

or nip in to your nearest AS dealer and ask - there is a map of them on the website


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


My last van was a Duetto, and both batteries were charged when on hook up. I have used both cable methods as suggested, depends on your needs. I had a spare cable, so made up a shorter one with domestic 13a plug and Caravan plug for use at home. Mainly to avoid going off without the van one. (Age thing)

If the battery is running down quickly, it could be on its way out. Get Auto-Electrician to check it out. 


I liked the Duetto, but couldn't keep up with the "tin worm," shame.



Have fun 

Andy


----------

